# Toy poodle not eating well, not sure why



## CT Girl

I am glad you are taking him to the vet. Is it both raw and canned he is turning his nose up to? I think the green tripe is a great idea - I am going to try harder to find this in my area. I hope your vet has some ideas. Keep us posted.


----------



## fjm

Vet visit is the obvious first step. I did find my toy dogs needed much less food once they stopped growing, although perhaps not quite such a big drop as you describe. How much are you feeding him? Mine get around 3 ounces of meat/bone each day, and thrive on that. Half a chicken wing is a meal - a whole chicken wing would be a day's food.


----------



## Joelly

Hi Sarah, have you gone to the vet? What did the vet say about this sudden drop in appetite?


----------

